# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Seagate выпустила бесплатную программу для восстановления данных

## ALEX(XX)

Производитель жестких дисков компания Seagate Technologies сегодня предложила всем пользователям, пострадавшим от сбоя недавно выпущенных компанией жестких дисков, бесплатное программное обеспечение для восстановления данных. По данным пользователей, пострадавших от сбоя, диски Seagate на 30 секунд пропадают из системы, после чего процесс чтения/записи идет крайне медленно, в некоторых случаях диск безвозвратно пропадает из системы. "Мы предлагаем бесплатную программу для восстановления информации, так как физически на дисках она сохраняется", - говорит представитель компании Майкл Холл. 19 января Seagate признала, что последние модели дисков Barracuda и DiamondMax. Пользователи, столкнувшиеся с уязвимостью рискуют потерять все данные на новых дисках, диски же сами по себе могут в ряде случаев стать нераспознаваемыми для операционных систем, в которых они работают. "Ряд жестких дисков Seagate может оказаться недоступными для систем, в которых они ранее работали", - гласит объявление на сайте компании. Носители, содержащие уязвимости: Barracuda 7200.11 емкостью от 160 до 1 500 гигабайт, Barracuda ES2 SATA, а также линейка Diamond Max 22. В компании сообщают, что если пользователи, применяющие данные носители "потеряют" диск из системы, то физически с их данными ничего не случится и они не будут повреждены, так как аппаратная проблема кроется в управляющей программной прошивке дисков. По данным компании, большинство сбойных дисков было произведено в декабре 2008 года. Скачать программу можно с сайта производителя www.seagate.com.
Источник


uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Cloud

Это не программа, а скорее обновление прошивки, которое по идее должно решить проблему. Но многие счастливые обладатели сообщают, что этот способ не решает проблемы. Более того, суть ошибки похоже более сложная чем простой глюк в микрокоде.
И вообще, как человек непосредственно связанный с этим событием сделал для себя много выводов. (особенно поражает как много вдруг нашлось людей, способных в одно мгновение исправить диск за деньги причем не малые).

Считаю, что современные исследователи гонятся за рекордными показателями, забывая о самом главном : об устойчивости создаваемых ими систем. Причем чем дальше прогресс, тем системы менее устойчивые. Это не нормально. Думаю, спецам нужно всерьез заняться проблемой устойчивоси своих систем.
Почему бы к примеру не выпускать двойной жесткий диск, прямо как ДНК. В случае сбоя одной половины, вторая сохраняется.

----------


## CHARMED

> Почему бы к примеру не выпускать двойной жесткий диск, прямо как ДНК. В случае сбоя одной половины, вторая сохраняется.


RAID? Всё уже давно изобретено :Smiley:

----------


## Игорь

По поводу ремонта http://www.antivirus.ru/Seagate7200_11.html

----------


## priv8v

подозрительно как-то...




> По поводу ремонта antivirus.ru/Seagate7200_11.html


ну вот) снова ссылка на этот сайт) 
 у него такой красивый домен... выкупить бы его у них... да дороговато будет, причем очень дороговато  :Smiley:

----------

